# Never sell a gun



## bigz1983 (Mar 12, 2017)

I regret ever selling any gun or box of ammo that I have ever owned.
I wish I had everyone of them back. 
My current inventory of guns/ammo is pretty good but dang with this shortage now. 
I definitely learned a lot since this whole Covid thing started. 
Those guns would be worth a lot of money now.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Some are in higher demand than others. The ak and ar types are insanely inflated. As are hand guns and high capacity magazines. Ammo too. Things like 1898 Krags are still the same over the past 10 years.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

If I didn't sell guns over the years I'd have way too many and several thousands of dollars tied up in regrets/mistakes. I'm one of the rare people that you won't hear say "I sure wish I never sold that one."

Moreover, ammo is reselling for WAY more than guns right now. I saw the current climate as the right time to liquidate reserves of both. The guns are selling for a small bump in price relative to a year ago while ammo is ridiculous ... unbelievably ridiculous! The one thing I do regret is not buying an extra 20K rounds of 9mm when it was $200/case a few years back.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Last year I considered selling one of my pistols. I bought it since it was ambi probably 10 years ago but never really liked shooting it. I never got around to selling it. And boy I'm glad of that now.

And @Hemi45 is right. Guns are but a small bump in price compared to ammo and primers.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

bigz1983 said:


> I regret ever selling any gun or box of ammo that I have ever owned.
> I wish I had everyone of them back.
> My current inventory of guns/ammo is pretty good but dang with this shortage now.
> I definitely learned a lot since this whole Covid thing started.
> Those guns would be worth a lot of money now.


You say "never sell a gun" but then you say they would be worth a lot of money now. In the end, the value of guns and ammo are not monetary.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The 2 firearms I sold I don't regret. One, a Mossy 12G that I sold back in the 1980's went to a friend in Texas that everytime we talk, we laugh about that old shotgun! The second gun meant nothing to me and its sale got me my first AR platform rifle and 1000 rounds. (I'll not tell what I sold because @rice paddy daddy owns one just like it and will box my ears when we meet if he knows I sold this gun):vs_whistle:

Every round that I ever shot, I enjoyed and don't regret! (Except the time I tried to kill a copperhead at 10 feet with a Savage Scoped rifle chambered in .17 HMR! Shouldn't have tried that! :vs_no_no_no: )


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have more then I need if it ever comes to a firefight. I think I'll keep it that way.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> The 2 firearms I sold I don't regret. One, a Mossy 12G that I sold back in the 1980's went to a friend in Texas that everytime we talk, we laugh about that old shotgun! The second gun meant nothing to me and its sale got me my first AR platform rifle and 1000 rounds. (I'll not tell what I sold because @rice paddy daddy owns one just like it and will box my ears when we meet if he knows I sold this gun):vs_whistle:
> 
> Every round that I ever shot, I enjoyed and don't regret! (Except the time I tried to kill a copperhead at 10 feet with a Savage Scoped rifle chambered in .17 HMR! Shouldn't have tried that! :vs_no_no_no: )


RPD assumes a German accent:
"Ve haff vays of making you talk!!"
"Talk, American gangster!!"


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Going through the divorce from Wife #1 in 1986 I had to liquidate my collection.
Some were: Saginaw M1 Carbine that went ashore at Normandy on D-Day; M1 Garand; after WWI Remington made some sporter versions of their M1917 rifle, it was sweet, even had a comb on the beautiful stock; Ruger New Model 45 Convertible Blackhawk 7.5" (the most acccurate handgun I have ever fired in over 60 years of shooting, that barrel length is not made anymore), Ruger MkI auto, Ruger Single Six.
And even more I have since forgotten.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Never sold a firearm never will. Never sold a part to one never would. Never sold one round of ammo. I have handed firearms to my children ones they grew up with. I have given them firearms as gifts. They will never sell them. Handed two to a granddaughter that shoots she would never part with them. She shoots them often with her dad and mom.
The firearms that came to this home by being passed down and those purchased for reasons or just because we could are special. They have more meaning than dollars, they are a part of us. Not for sale.
I have given a part to someone in need. I in more recent times give need ammo to a couple of people for good reason . But excepted nothing in return.
I have one here that is not mine. I was handed to me for safe keeping by a Vet going off the deep end. It was to go to his son. His son now knows it is here and will soon retire from army soon. He will retrieve it someday. I have had it here 27 years. 
many years of discipline , turning down cash offers are about to pay off big time.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Now that I'm in my 70's, and can see the end from here, the big questions are who is going to get my best guns?
I fully expect my wife to sell most of my collection, she will need the money.
But there's a few that I'd like to see stay in family hands. I had two daughters, they have three daughters. No sons, no grandsons. This is a problem.
That leaves the stepsons. But, on the positive side, both are cops.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Sell guns all the time. If one doesn't shoot, acts up and doesn't meet my expectations it's gone. Big deal get another one. 

Same attitude I had when looking for a wife. Which is how I found my keeper 40 years ago.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

I don't miss selling the Springfield XDs 3" .45 nor my wife's Glock 43...

Enabled me to buy my Springfield EMP 4" 9mm 
I have no intentions of selling anything else, nor any of my ammo...

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

I've sold many guns over the years and need to sell my Rock Island 45 now. I've even sold a bit of ammo from time to time. If something isn't being shot at least occasionally it needs to go. I'm a shooter, not a gun collector.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

don't regret bartering away a chunk of my inventory.... waiting for a nice voluntary buy-back to get rid of a few more that are worse than junk...


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I would have no problem selling guns right now. I would keep what I needed, but would sell. Hell I would even give a gun or two away to those I care about that might need them for the greater good.


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

I'm not a fan of selling guns. I've heard too many stories of people regretting selling a gun. Every gun I own was something that I bought or built because I wanted them with a couple of exceptions being a shotgun and S&W M&P 40 that my father bought me. Neither one of those would ever be parted with for obvious reasons. Sure I could sell a bunch of guns at a huge profit and make a bunch of $. But to be honest although I'm far from rich I'm not hard up either, and would rather have the guns than the $. I only have a couple of "hobbies" that I really enjoy and my guns are my biggest one.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Nick said:


> I'm not a fan of selling guns. I've heard too many stories of people regretting selling a gun. Every gun I own was something that I bought or built because I wanted them with a couple of exceptions being a shotgun and S&W M&P 40 that my father bought me. Neither one of those would ever be parted with for obvious reasons. Sure I could sell a bunch of guns at a huge profit and make a bunch of $. But to be honest although I'm far from rich I'm not hard up either, and would rather have the guns than the $. I only have a couple of "hobbies" that I really enjoy and my guns are my biggest one.


Makes sense. Always good to have than to need.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Now that I'm in my 70's, and can see the end from here, the big questions are who is going to get my best guns?
> I fully expect my wife to sell most of my collection, she will need the money.
> But there's a few that I'd like to see stay in family hands. I had two daughters, they have three daughters. No sons, no grandsons. This is a problem.
> That leaves the stepsons. But, on the positive side, both are cops.


I would think getting things appraised now would be a good idea. If the daughters were to get them, the value on many , are worth more in sentiment.. I will never sell my Dads gun he gave me. Never.. More value than a few bills.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Steve40th said:


> I would think getting things appraised now would be a good idea. If the daughters were to get them, the value on many , are worth more in sentiment.. I will never sell my Dads gun he gave me. Never.. More value than a few bills.


An appraisal would mean others know what you have .


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

AquaHull said:


> An appraisal would mean others know what you have .


You can do a virtual appraisal. See what market value is for specific items.. Its just a tool to let relatives know.
Case in point. One guy at work had a grandfather pass. He and the rest of the family went through his house. To make a long story short, druggy brother found a Sear Roebuck box, had a Tommy Machine gun in it.. (This is all based off of his description etc, as he is not a gun guy). Druggy brother took it and sold it, for some quick cash.
Family knew nothing of it, maybe grandma did, but no one knew..


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Steve40th said:


> I would think getting things appraised now would be a good idea. If the daughters were to get them, the value on many , are worth more in sentiment.. I will never sell my Dads gun he gave me. Never.. More value than a few bills.


in my binder of serial numbers, weapon descriptions and calibers, I have the approximate retail value for each. Written in pencil so i can update it every 5 years or so.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> in my binder of serial numbers, weapon descriptions and calibers, I have the approximate retail value for each. Written in pencil so i can update it every 5 years or so.


If you need a person to take care of them for ya,,, I know a guy. I am 3.5hrs away......... Just saying...


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I sold an old 38-40 winchester. It was too heavy and ammo was wayyyyyyyyyyyyyy to expensive.. Do not regret it


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> in my binder of serial numbers, weapon descriptions and calibers, I have the approximate retail value for each. Written in pencil so i can update it every 5 years or so.


In today's climate.. maybe update every 5 days.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Piratesailor said:


> In today's climate.. maybe update every 5 days.


Some of them have gained value.
My $600 Garand would probably fetch a grand today.
And my 1948 Ishevsk M44 Mosin Nagant has risen 400% in value, as has the SKS.

My numbers matching 1944 K.Kale M1938 Turkish Mauser? Not so much. :vs_laugh:

Although my 1943 Remington US Rifle, Caliber 30, Model 1903A3 is looking good!! Thank you goes out to those who chopped these rifles up to make "sporters".:vs_peace:


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I rarely sell guns. I did sell off my Mosin collection recently. I paid 399.00 for a Sako M-39, 75.00 for an M-44 and 60.00 for a Shi marked trials Type 53 near mint. With three crates of corrosive 54R I made $900.00 in profit. I used it to buy something a little more modern. Buy low, sell high. Simple economics. With 5.56 going for over .80 per round I may unload a few cases and make a huge profit. I only keep what I need.


----------



## jeffh (Apr 6, 2020)

Only ones I ever sold were ones I just had no use for anymore. 

Bought a couple of Mosins when they were being imported dirt cheap. One was a M44 with a crap barrel and the other was a 91-something (the long one). Neither one shot worth a crap and the steel butt plate was brutal on my shoulder. 

Also had a nice Ruger Blackhawk that I bought with the thought of getting into Cowboy action. That never materialized so it just sat in the safe. 


Got rid of all 3 at the local gun shop. Traded them straight up for a brand new stainless Sig 1911. I think I got the better part of the deal. I know those guns had increased in value since I bought them but that 1911 was a $1000.00+ pistol. 


And now I don't have to worry about keeping an obsolete Russian cartridge in with the preps anymore. Streamlining.


----------



## Wedrownik (Sep 22, 2020)

I sell from time to time but for the most part (with one exception) when I sell I buy at least one so that there is always a positive increase in the number of guns that I have.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

csi-tech said:


> With 5.56 going for over .80 per round I may unload a few cases and make a huge profit. I only keep what I need.


I am curious to know where you procured the crystal ball that has told you how much you need. I would like to purchase one for myself.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I purchased several cases of 5.56 and .223 over the years. I can part with some as I no longer shoot recreationally. I can live with 1000 per rifle. No crystal ball needed, just a touch of preparedness and intuition.

Sent from my SM-A102U using Tapatalk


----------



## spritey1964 (Jun 25, 2015)

When ever I sold, it was for I wasn’t “in love” with it. With one exception, never regretted & always upgraded. Have many I now love. Regrettably for me! Got heavy into rifles as all this started. Reloading supplies horrible. Still getting by.


----------

